# Funds and Time required to get state sponsorship



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello every one,

As the SMP is under development, I want to know how much approx funds required for each state to get the sponsorship and how long it will take to process the application ?

My ACS application is in process for ANZSCO Code "261313-Software Eng" and will be preparing for IELTS for next month, So hope for the best 

so im just looking for a summary like

FUNDS / Processing time
South Australia----------------
Tasmania---------------------
Victoria----------------------
Western Australia------------- Processing time up to 6 months
New South Wales-------------$ 25K for individual and $5 K for additional family
Queensland--------------------$ 20K for main participant/ time 3-4 months 
Northern Territory-------------
Australian Capital Territory-----

Thanks in advance,

Best regards,
Rmansoor


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Rmansoor

for ACT it is 20k main applciant, 10k each dependent. the time taken can not be anticipated right now as states have not been granting sponsorship for a while and once they do open up, post taking out the SMP, they will be flooded with applciations, new as well as pending, over that they will have to do something about applicants who already have ss but are awaiting the visa.

check each state site, the details as required by you in terms of fund is there..


----------



## GoingIn2011 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Where does it say the amounts for nsw?*



rmansoor said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> As the SMP is under development, I want to know how much approx funds required for each state to get the sponsorship and how long it will take to process the application ?
> 
> ...


There is no mention of any proof required in any of the forms for nsw as far as i can see. Where does it say this?

thanks!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> hi Rmansoor
> 
> for ACT it is 20k main applciant, 10k each dependent. the time taken can not be anticipated right now as states have not been granting sponsorship for a while and once they do open up, post taking out the SMP, they will be flooded with applciations, new as well as pending, over that they will have to do something about applicants who already have ss but are awaiting the visa.
> 
> check each state site, the details as required by you in terms of fund is there..


Dear anj1976,

I had a query for funds requirement for South Australia. I tried putting the query on some existings posts but could not fetch any response. Please can you reply to my question. I really want to know this. I am pasting my query below - 


I have a question on which i need advise badly. I had applied for SA SS in Aug. I have question around financial requirement. I have shown every penny i have with me. Please can some of the senior expats tell me if i hold a chance to get the SA SS approval???

CASH IN HAND - $17800
CASH IN OTHER ASSETS - $122000

We are a family of 3 including my self. Why i had asked this question - I have seen cases getting rejected due to financial requirement. Also the SA govt page says something as $20000 in hand. So i am really worried and scared. Please it is a request if someone can provide a feedback on this it would be very helpful.

Incase i have the chance of getting rejected what can i do to prevent it.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

hi im also applying for SA state sponsorship. will prepare 25KAUD in bank statement jsr in case. though the SA site ddnt mention to give proof. if and only when they ask that i give them the bank statement.

usually SA approval is 1-2 months


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Even i have applied for South Australia,Adelaide for State Nomination.Please let me know if any of you guys get the invitation





> IELTS - R-6.5,W-7.0,L-6.5,S-6.5] [ SA SS Applied- 11 Sept. WAITING FOR APPROVAL]


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi ladyme28,

You bank amount is good and more than required. But mine is less than what is required in cash. So i am a little worried.

Can someone please reply for my query.... If anyone has any experience in this..

Hi Sarank,

How much funds have you shown?? 

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Sarank/ladyme28,

Which occupation code have you both applied against??
Please share.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> Dear anj1976,
> 
> I had a query for funds requirement for South Australia. I tried putting the query on some existings posts but could not fetch any response. Please can you reply to my question. I really want to know this. I am pasting my query below -
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone,

Can some one please repy to my query??

Many Thanks
IPS


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Quite useful.......can anyone tell me which form we can show the funds other than cash funds



Regards


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Quite useful.......can anyone tell me which form we can show the funds other than cash funds
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



Replied to your query on the following thread - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia-state-sponsorship-3.html#post966757

cheers
IPS


----------

